# Young girl thinking of moving to Dubai



## ailsamilligan (Dec 17, 2012)

I am considering moving to Dubai with my boyfriend and I just have a few questions I'm hoping someone can help me with.

1. Is it realistic for an unmarried couple to live together? From my previous research it seems to be a bit of a grey area. I understand it's "illegal" but they mostly turn a blind eye to it.
Are there ways in which you can be more discrete so's not to draw attention to yourselves if you do choose to live together? It may be different in my case as my boyfriend is muslim therefore I don't know if it will be frowned upon more so or less?

2. I understand it is fairly easy getting your pets over once they have a passport, however, I have a fairly large dog and I know that most Muslim countries do not tend to keep dogs as pets.
Will it be difficult finding places I can walk him without offending any of the locals? And also, is it difficult to get permission to keep a pet if I were to rent an apartment?

3. I am a Quantity Surveyor (this is a construction related role for those of you who may not be familiar) There appear to be a lot of great opertunities in Dubai for QS's. However, will it be more difficult working in the construction industry as a woman?

It would be great if I could hear back from people who have actually moved to Dubai themselves. Most of the negative comments I've read have been from holiday-makers. Anyone familiar with day to day living in Dubai who could offer any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I am considering moving to Dubai with my boyfriend and I just have a few questions I'm hoping someone can help me with.

1. Is it realistic for an unmarried couple to live together? From my previous research it seems to be a bit of a grey area. I understand it's "illegal" but they mostly turn a blind eye to it.
Are there ways in which you can be more discrete so's not to draw attention to yourselves if you do choose to live together? It may be different in my case as my boyfriend is muslim therefore I don't know if it will be frowned upon more so or less?

_You'll find most of the answers here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...unmarried-couples-live-together-ok-dubai.html_

2. I understand it is fairly easy getting your pets over once they have a passport, however, I have a fairly large dog and I know that most Muslim countries do not tend to keep dogs as pets.
Will it be difficult finding places I can walk him without offending any of the locals? And also, is it difficult to get permission to keep a pet if I were to rent an apartment?

_Never had a pet here.... but per this discussion marina is a good choice: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dog-friendly-apartments-downtown-marina.html , also i'm pretty sure most of the newer developments have pet friendly policies.. _

3. I am a Quantity Surveyor (this is a construction related role for those of you who may not be familiar) There appear to be a lot of great opertunities in Dubai for QS's. However, will it be more difficult working in the construction industry as a woman?

_Sorry can't help you there.. Haven't come across a thread discussing this facet nor have I any experience in the construction industry... _

Hope that helps...


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I can anser the dog question ,I have had two good friends with Labs [big dogs] and they have had no problems.

With you boyfriend I think it would be wise to choose a more western area to live in where people stay out of your buisness in most cases.

If you get a job woking in a international company they might be my open minded about a woman in your field.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

ailsamilligan said:


> 3. I am a Quantity Surveyor


Chartered ?


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Its not legal living with ur boy friend. In some building they may not allow dogs coz as u said its muslim country but some building no prob.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

dogs no problem (it is near 50 degrees in the summer - and they'll be basically locked up in aircon for 6 months of the year, with a walk pre-dawn and after dusk. Still very hot. Happy with that?
you'll be limited with accommodation. apartments are cheaper than villas, generally, and you'll not be able to get him into most towers (you also wouldn't want to, in my opinion)
So, perfectly feasible to have a dog - quite a few in many areas, but is it the right answer for yours? up to you.

Not sure about QS role, but there are plenty of female Architects, Engineers, Interior Designers, etc..


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

I know quite a lot of people who life with a bf/gf and while it's not legal, it's usually fine depending on the area. Would advise apartment, not villa, in an expat-heavy area (eg. Marina, downtown) that is mainly singles, not families

Dogs - depends on the kind, because of the weather. According to a friend who has one, a lot of people here are afraid of dogs and will cross the street to avoid

Work - you will certainly experience unwanted sexual advances more frequently that you would at home, and possibly more than other careers.

PM me if you want more info - I'm a young female, also from Scotland, moved here alone


----------



## Somkm3 (Oct 24, 2012)

ailsamilligan said:


> I am considering moving to Dubai with my boyfriend and I just have a few questions I'm hoping someone can help me with.
> 
> 1. Is it realistic for an unmarried couple to live together? From my previous research it seems to be a bit of a grey area. I understand it's "illegal" but they mostly turn a blind eye to it.
> Are there ways in which you can be more discrete so's not to draw attention to yourselves if you do choose to live together? It may be different in my case as my boyfriend is muslim therefore I don't know if it will be frowned upon more so or less?
> ...



Hey there. Just wondering if you have made the move over here? We re from Edinburgh and been living in dubai for nearly 6 months. My partner is a QS working in Abu Dhabi.

Was trying to send you a pm but didn't work.


----------

